# Taxi



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

With Christmas upon us I would like to share a personnel experience with my friends about drinking and driving.
As you may know some of us have been known to have 'brushes' with the authorities from time to time- especially on the way home after a 'social session' with friends.
Two days ago I was out for the evening with friends and had several cocktails followed by some rather nice wine. Feeling 'jolly' I still had the sense to know that I might be slightly over the limit.... That's when I did something I've never done before - I took a taxi home. Sure enough - on the way home - there was a police roadblock but since I was in a cab they waved it through. 
I arrived home safely without incident. This was a real surprise, as I had never driven a cab before. Il don't know where I got it and now that it's in my garage I don't know what to do with it.

:roll:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: I feel this should be in the jokes section!!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I might have to steal this joke.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Excellent!! :lol:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Very good. :lol: The version I've heard was - I took a bus home .....


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

:lol: 8)


----------

